# Massive belly at 5 weeks pregnant!



## Babyluck

Hi all, 

I am 5 weeks pregnant exactly & I look about 5 months pregnant! My belly is huge! I have only told family that I'm expecting & am starting to worry that others ate going to start to notice! Does anyone else have this problem? Xxx


----------



## trixieml

Congrats to you! I am also 5 weeks preggo with my 1st!!! YAY for us! I can see a slight difference in my tummy - not alot though. Not sure if it's bloat or baby though.


----------



## LuluLamar

It's definitely bloat. Your digestive system slows down quite a bit at this point but your uterus is still too small to be expand your stomach by that much. I've had it since the day of conception, believe it or not, it was much more pronounced and I could hardly sit comfortably.

Now, I've just got this pudgy little belly that comes and goes with food intake. I'm hoping when the baby does start to show, it just fills in the blanks instead of making my belly even more ridiculous in size.. haha.


----------



## RyliesMummy

i had a big bump at 7 weeks, now it's gone down a bit but I still look alot further on!
x


----------



## sequeena

I started showing early on :)

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/168656_1837234855800_1388356992_2063768_3345341_n.jpg


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I wouldn't say I'm huge, but I feel huge. I haven't gained any weight but my pants are already tight and I am feeling like people are going to know something is up. NOT liking all the bloating!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I did! It's just bloat! It will go back down later. :)


----------



## MRS_HJO

VERY bloated. But I've always had the kind of tummy that gets big if I'm constipated, or ate a lot, etc. But now it's 24/7. Had to go out and buy some loose fitting tops already.


----------



## fides

my stomach just began the over-bloat today! ha ha! it is crazy.


----------



## mrsjohnson_08

thank god! lol.
i was starting to think its was just me i look about 4 months pregnant and i was worried what my babies father was gonna think as i havent seen him in 3 weeks :-( 
im hoping it goes down before i see him next week (fingers crossed) or he will definetly not be seeing me naked! lol. i know its silly cos he loves me but it doesnt do much in the way of making you feel sexy! lol


5 weeks with my 1st baby


----------



## MRS_HJO

mrsjohnson_08 said:


> thank god! lol.
> i was starting to think its was just me i look about 4 months pregnant and i was worried what my babies father was gonna think as i havent seen him in 3 weeks :-(
> im hoping it goes down before i see him next week (fingers crossed) or he will definetly not be seeing me naked! lol. i know its silly cos he loves me but it doesnt do much in the way of making you feel sexy! lol
> 
> 
> 5 weeks with my 1st baby

He did it to you dear! He should love seeing you this way! :) No worries, it's all for a great cause!


----------



## mrsjohnson_08

:blush:

He did it to you dear! He should love seeing you this way! :) No worries, it's all for a great cause![/QUOTE]

common sense agrees with you but my paranoia is in overdrive! lol
i actually cried about it this morining! lol


----------



## Babyluck

So pleased it's not just me! I can't wait to get a bump, but am not enjoying the bloated look !!! Xxx


----------



## mummyto3

i started showing for 5 weeks to im now 12 weke and look like im 20 haha


----------



## JD'2

11+5 and yesterday some bint at work said ooooo arn't you big for 12 weeks. arghhh could have slapped her. size 14-16 uk normally and had abit of a tum. but i can't even breath it in. does everything in your tum i.e organs move up???


----------



## MRS_HJO

*Thought I would add a picture of my 4w5d baby BLOAT!!!*

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n548/felicityinrain/get-attachmentaspx-1.jpg


----------



## Scarlett07

Its definetley bloat at this stage, I'm 10 weeks and my stomachs smaller that it was at 4 week!

True baby bump does not appear until around 12 weeks when your uterus lifts from your pelvis.


----------



## HappiestMom

aww...sequeena I am soo jealous lol!! lol..wish I was showing lol..


----------



## Nat0619

I'm 5 weeks 2 days today and have had serious bloat since just before I got my :bfp: the day before AF was due :wacko: I am actually now finding this reassuring as it is pretty much the only symptom I have! :shrug:


----------



## AngelBunny

i have a huge bloat too :) xx

my 6 week bloat
https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/6weeksBloat2.jpg


----------



## Babyluck

MRS_HJO said:


> *Thought I would add a picture of my 4w5d baby BLOAT!!!*
> 
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n548/felicityinrain/get-attachmentaspx-1.jpg

Omg mines like 3 times that size lol! I feel abnormal!!! Xxx


----------



## RyliesMummy

thought I'd join in :haha:

10+5
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/190718_185793114795918_100000956933877_404100_5627554_n.jpg


----------



## DMG83

i can't wait to get a proper bump, i'm definitely bloat so far, but quite big bloat! DH niece and I say "bloat wants this, bloat wants that" instead of baby at the moment because i became bloated the day i implanted! :haha: so obviously not bump yet!

anyone having to wear minimiser bras now to disguise the huge boob size increase!? :dohh:


----------

